# Calling All EPCs!



## Austin (Aug 22, 2010)

I was chatting with Chaplaintraining the other day about who on the PB is from the EPC. If you are a current or former member/attender of an EP church, please let me know.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 22, 2010)

You mean "Evangelical Presbyterian", I take it, and not "EP" which usually on its own means "Exclusive Psalmodists" ?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 22, 2010)

I am.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 22, 2010)

Me, too.


----------



## Austin (Aug 22, 2010)

EP stands for "Evangelical Presbyterian," just as ARP stands for "Assoc Ref'd Presbyterian." Exclusive psalmists are thieves and knaves for stealing our initials. 

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------

Okay, I just created a group for the EPC on FB. I don't know how to invite y'all, but it would be fine & dandy if you fellers would sign up. (Except for those exclusive psalmists who want to steal our initials. Once there are enough of us in the EPC group we'll jump 'em & teach 'em a lesson in knavery.)


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 22, 2010)

Everybody knows EP stands for "extended play."


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 22, 2010)

Austin said:


> EP stands for "Evangelical Presbyterian," just as ARP stands for "Assoc Ref'd Presbyterian." Exclusive psalmists are thieves and knaves for stealing our initials.




Actually, ARP stands for "Associate Reformed Presbyterian." Assoc and Ref'd are still shorted forms of the name.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is the link to the PB EPC group page.

http://www.puritanboard.com/groups/evangelical-presbyterian-church-epc/


----------



## Austin (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Boliver. (You know, I still don't actually know your name...) 

As for the rest of you, I submit to you the immortal words of Shakespeare: "Thou art saucy knaves." Go thou whithersoever thou wouldst, but, prithee, take thee thy adulterated and absconded emendations of our fine ecclesiastic verbiage and stuff them into thy smoking pipes. Thou knowest what though shouldst do at said instance. 

Until then, I bid thee, adieu.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 23, 2010)

Austin said:


> Thanks Boliver. (You know, I still don't actually know your name...)


 
Are you saying you can't remember my name or that you think Boliver is not my name?


----------



## Austin (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, most people I know have both a 1st and a last name, and Boliver seems like neither.  I could call you 'Simon,' but his last name was 'Bolivar.' Do you have one of each? 

Besides, whatever happened to "Eschew obfuscation, espouse elucidation"?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, I have a first and last name. Boliver Allmon is it. "Bolivar" was actually our family last name a few generations back, but through marriage and different things it changed. My great-grandfather wanted to keep the name going so he named by grandfather "Boliver." He couldn't remember if it was spelled "er" or "ar" so guessed. Unfortunately he guessed wrong.

Eschew obfuscation means "to avoid confusion." I find it funny because the phrase in itself is completely confusing. John 14:6 removes all salvific confusion, but without the Spirit's guidance it too is completely confusing. 

I used this phrase as a witnessing tool when I was in a youth group and have stuck with it through the years.


----------



## Austin (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Aug 24, 2010)

Was EPC for 17 years, now OPC. Also, practice exclusive canonical content in the sung praise of public worship.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 24, 2010)

I attended (a since closed) EPC church plant in Fredericksburg, VA when I was stationed at MCB Quantico.


----------



## jogri17 (Aug 24, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Austin said:
> 
> 
> > EP stands for "Evangelical Presbyterian," just as ARP stands for "Assoc Ref'd Presbyterian." Exclusive psalmists are thieves and knaves for stealing our initials.
> ...




The vast majority, not every individual.


----------

